# [RISOLTO] Problema primo avvio gentoo

## vdavi81

Dopo l'installazione quando tento di avviare la mia gentoo box, il kernel crasha e mi compare a video durante il boot il seguente mesaggio:

(Preannuncio di avere fatto l'installazione da una knoppix live)

Uncompressed Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@Knoppix) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #SMP Web Jul 4 03:07:15 GMT 2007

(fino qui sembra tutto abbastanza chiaro)

BIOS-provided pysical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_r820_map() start: 000000000000000 size 00000000009f800 end :0000000000009f800 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820 RAM

e me lo riscrive con altri indirizzi.......

Cosa può essere. Il mio pc ha 264 Mb di RAM condivisa (è un vechio pc).forse il kernel nn è piu predisposto per sto tipo di rAM

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@Knoppix) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #SMP Web Jul 4 03:07:15 GMT 2007
> 
> (fino qui sembra tutto abbastanza chiaro)
> ...

 

è strano quel SMP. non ne sono sicuro, ma mi suona come di un kernel configurato per il Symmetric multi-processing support (doppia cpu)

se è partito knoppix deve partire anche gentoo.

prova a controllare l'impostazione del kernel alla voce   Processor type and features  ---> di make menuconfig e poi ricompila.

----------

## vdavi81

La deduzione è ottima. L'ho ricompilato....

Purtroppo mi da sempre lo stesso errore.

Adesso pero nn c'è piu scritto #SMP...ma c'è #1

Il mio è un Celeron Mobile. Nel tipo di processore ho messo Pentium 4- Celeron P4 based. ecc..

Forse devo mettere Pentum M, ma nn credo.

Forse è la memoria.... poi io ne ho poca

Forse ... bho in un modulo del kernel dice dove viene caricato in memoria il kernel cioè a quale indirizzo.

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho installato gentoo su una macchina con 128 mega di RAM e se uno si sbatte può farlo anche con macchine meno dotate quindi il problema non è la ram.

Ovviamente devi assicurarti di aver compilato il kernel per la tua macchina e anche di aver configurato make.conf con i parametri corretti per il tuo processore, altrimenti avrai problemi (guarda qui)

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> La deduzione è ottima. L'ho ricompilato....
> 
> Purtroppo mi da sempre lo stesso errore.
> 
> 

 

no. non è lo stesso errore.

evidentemente, o le cflag o la configurazione del kernel non vanno ancora.

nella cartella /boot di knoppix ci dovrebbe stare un file config che puoi usare come base di partenza per conpilare il kernel.

----------

## vdavi81

In knoppix nn riesco a trovare il file .config.

Io ho messo le variabili i486 forse dovrei mettere i686....ma adesso provo poi vi dico...........

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> In knoppix nn riesco a trovare il file .config.
> 
> 

 

come ti dicevo la copia sta dentro la cartella /boot ma con un nome senza il punto.

----------

## vdavi81

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   In knoppix nn riesco a trovare il file .config.
> 
>  
> 
> come ti dicevo la copia sta dentro la cartella /boot ma con un nome senza il punto.

 

Grande va. Solo che io di compilare kernel me ne intendo poco. Quindi mi otccherà usare un kernel molto generico perchè sara duro personalizzarmelo per la mia machina..... Poi nn si sa mai che e a volte si toglie qualcosa che inviece serve poi in futuro. Nelle scheda eisa PCI ecc . come faccio a sapere quelle che ho..

Infatti lspci mi vede solo le schede pci.. vabbe che credo di avere solo quelle.

Adesso parto con l'installazion di kde. Sono infatti appena riuscito ad installare X.

dove si trovano su internet degli splashscreen gia pronti er il boot loadr. 

Avendo il supporo del framebuffer , come si fa a mettere anche uno sfondo alle varie shell. (quest ultima domanda nn pretendo un granche..)

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Quindi mi otccherà usare un kernel molto generico perchè sara duro personalizzarmelo per la mia machina..... 

 

con quel popò   :Rolling Eyes:  di ram che ti ritrovi credo che sarai costretto a industriarti   :Laughing:  .

il problema peggiore sarà trovare il tempo per gli esperimenti.

questo potrebbe esserti utilissimo.

----------

## vdavi81

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   Quindi mi otccherà usare un kernel molto generico perchè sara duro personalizzarmelo per la mia machina.....  
> 
> con quel popò   di ram che ti ritrovi credo che sarai costretto a industriarti   .
> 
> il problema peggiore sarà trovare il tempo per gli esperimenti.
> ...

 

Io vorrei usare il distcc. Ma il mio problema è che il pc piu potente che ho lo uso unicamnte con windows. quindi nn riesco ad usare il distcc.

Ho un guaio quando installo kde. mi da un errore in kdenetwork mi dice che devo avere installato il x11-libs/qt-3*

ma non riescoa trovare tale pacchetto con emerge. Premetto che nel'installazione nn ho usato mirror select.

----------

## djinnZ

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Io vorrei usare il distcc. Ma il mio problema è che il pc piu potente che ho lo uso unicamnte con windows. quindi nn riesco ad usare il distcc.

 

cerca, cerca. Da qualche parte ho letto il post di un pazzo che stava provando nad usare distcc con windozz/cgywin.

USE="qt3" od in alternativa USE="qt4 qt3support". Consiglio... il draghetto e la scimmia sono alquanto esosi in termini di risorse, con 128 MB di RAM li lascerei perdere.

----------

## vdavi81

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   Io vorrei usare il distcc. Ma il mio problema è che il pc piu potente che ho lo uso unicamnte con windows. quindi nn riesco ad usare il distcc. 
> 
> cerca, cerca. Da qualche parte ho letto il post di un pazzo che stava provando nad usare distcc con windozz/cgywin.
> 
> USE="qt3" od in alternativa USE="qt4 qt3support". Consiglio... il draghetto e la scimmia sono alquanto esosi in termini di risorse, con 128 MB di RAM li lascerei perdere.

 

Non riesco nenache cosi. Mi dice :

To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to have

!!!Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl"

Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl"

ecc... 

Solo che quando vado a fare USE="opengl" emerge qt3

mi dice con non trova qt3

In verita non ho fatto proprio cosi, ma ho aggiunto opengl al file make.conf

Come posso fare.. secondo me riesco a far partire il drago anche perchè di mega ne ho 256 . Mi è partito un sacco di volte... Con la mephis andava anche beril

----------

## djinnZ

non è emerge qt3 o emerge qt-3* è 

```
emerge =x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2
```

 (verifica la versione potrebbe non essere la stessa.

se lanci 

```
eix x11-libs/qt
```

 cosa riporta?

per compatibilità futura e se non hai problemi di spazio su hd ti consiglio qt4+qt3support invece di qt3 (non confondere le use flag con il pacchetto+versione)

dimenticavo: è emerge -1 =x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2, ovviamente. Non puoi aggiungere schifezze al world impunemente, soprattutto in fase di installazione.

----------

## cloc3

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non riesco nenache cosi. Mi dice :
> 
> To support Video4Linux

 

basta così!

vacci calmo con il software addizionale.

abbiamo appurato da poco che non hai una doppia cpu e nemmeno una motherboard con il supporto ai 2 tera di ram.

il tuo problema è quello di identificare un sistema operativo minimale, leggero abbastanza per reggere l'hardware esitente.

quindi, dopo avere risolto (alcuni?) pasticci con le cflag, evita quelli con le use. qui trovi alcuni suggerimenti su come usarle e qui una lista esuastiva o quasi per sceglierle.

come diceva djinnz, puoi partire deciso con -qt -gnome -kde e pochissime altre, senza dimenticare assolutamente i trattini brevi davanti.

configurare un sistema operativo libero è arte opposta alla scultura: si procede aggiugendo, mai togliendo alcunché.

per la grafica prova un ls /usr/portage/x11-wm e rifletti sulle infinite opzioni alternative che puoi usare. tra di esse enlightenment fluxbox fvwm icewm windowmaker dovrebbero essere cose leggerine. un altro wm famoso è xfce.

distcc, molti lo sconsigliano quando si lavora con macchine con macchine che hanno chost differenti (come probabilmente è il tuo caso), mentre la soluzione maurs è il massimo, in pieno spirito gentoo way. Tra l'altro, configurare un chroot da remoto è estremamente facile in qualunque situazione, anche di coabitazione con Windows. tra l'altro, oltre alle soluzioni cigwin esistono anche altri strumenti, come le emulazioni (vmware) o topoligilinux (colinux).

----------

## vdavi81

Bene adesso sono riuscito.. sta compilando ...

Un informazione ma ci guardero anche dopo di oersona per installare gli effetti 3d basta fare 

emerge beryl 

o c'è molto di piu?

----------

